# Proccchance beim herstellen von Fläschchen



## DeathDragon (9. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute,
ich habe für heute massenweise Mats zusammengefarmt und damit ein paar Fläschchen hergestellt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass die Proccchance extrem gering war. Bei gefüllten 90 Fläschchen hatte ich gerade mal 10x 2er Procc und sonst gar nichts. Bei Wotlk war die Proccchance ja um einiges höher. War das bei mir nur Pech oder sind die Proccs wirklich so tief? Was für Ehrfahrungen habt ihr bisher beim herstellen von Fläschchen gemacht? Durch die Preise und die geringe Proccchance wird sich die Raidvorbereitung ja verhältnismässig extrem in die Länge ziehn und Blizzard wollte dies doch vermeiden.

Und nein das ist kein Mimimi ich hab über 100 Fläschchen fürs Raiden jetzt, das reicht mir für ein paar Monate


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte von 12 Truegolds genau einmal n 2er Procc in Cata, sonst nix.

Kann ich nachfühlen, aber bei epischen Edelsteinen früher gefühlt etwas höher, da kamen öfter 2er raus, und hatte auch 2 Fünfer Proccs.


----------



## Dexis (9. Februar 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich habe für heute massenweise Mats zusammengefarmt und damit ein paar Fläschchen hergestellt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass die Proccchance extrem gering war. Bei gefüllten 90 Fläschchen hatte ich gerade mal 10x 2er Procc und sonst gar nichts. Bei Wotlk war die Proccchance ja um einiges höher. War das bei mir nur Pech oder sind die Proccs wirklich so tief? Was für Ehrfahrungen habt ihr bisher beim herstellen von Fläschchen gemacht?


Wie man grundsätzlich wissen sollte bekommt man beim Fläschchen herstellen ja nur noch eine Flask statt zwei - dementsprechend sind die Proccs von max. zehn auf fünf runter gesetzt worden. Ich selbst habe allerdings zu Cata auch noch nichts Höheres als nen 2er Procc zu sehen bekommen. Bis zum Patch heute waren die Mats für die Fläschchen zudem unverschämt teuer bei nur einstündiger Wirkungszeit.



DeathDragon schrieb:


> Durch die Preise und die geringe Proccchance wird sich die Raidvorbereitung ja verhältnismässig extrem in die Länge ziehn und Blizzard wollte dies doch vermeiden.


Blizzard hat dafür auch etwas eingeführt - den Schlachtzugkessel. Den können Alchis herstellen mit jeweils einem Fläschchen jeder Sorte, da sind dann aber sieben Stück drin die jeweils anderthalb Stunden halten. Schöne Sache: je nach Skillung bekommt man den dazu passenden Buff (z.b. beim Druiden Bär -> Ausdauer, Katze -> Beweglichkeit).
Wir haben das in unserer 10er Stammgrp jetzt umgesetzt und jeder muss pro Woche lediglich vier Stacks Kräuter plus 34 Leben farmen, um für die komplette ID mit Fläschchen versorgt zu sein. Den Kessel gibts übrigens auch in groß, dann für 17 Fläschchen im 25er Raid. Dafür muss man einen weiteren Gildenerfolg absolvieren (3.000 Fläschchen brauen).


----------



## Blodewyn (16. März 2011)

im Battle.net Forum gabs bereits mal einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Glaube gelesen zu haben dass das "Brauen" eine Procchance von 10 % hat. Was sich auch mit eueren Erfahrungswerten decken würde. (hab leider keine offizielle Quelle dazu...)

zum Kessel noch ne Anmerkung:

die "krumme"  Anzahl an Fläschchen die man aus einem Kessel (anfangs) erhält ist wohl auf den Gildenstufe 20 Erfolg abgestimmt wodurch man mit einem Kessel nen Schlachtzug versorgen kann: 

20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Happy Hour *Erhöht die Anzahl der Fläschchen, die man aus einem Alchemistenkessel erhält um 50%. 




Edith hat mich gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass es durchaus möglich ist einen höheren Procc bei Fläschchen zu erhalten.


----------

